
Le Hansen nouveau est re-arrive - Gravityloss
http://scienceblogs.com/stoat/2016/03/13/le-hansen-noveau-est-arrive/
======
Gravityloss
To clarify, William Connolley is a long time climate blogger and a former
climate scientist.

The terse climate / science blogs style might come off as a bit
confrontational. I think it's a combination of not writing for the general
public, and a somewhat cynical and sarcastic reaction to the long campaign of
bogus climate scepticism.

